# Matching Panel!



## Lous mummy (Jun 16, 2014)

I know this has been discussed numerous times, apologies, but right now I cannot sleep or eat! I have matching panel on Monday and i'm terrified! i'm afraid something will go wrong and I won't be approved, there is no particular reasons for this I think I am just extremely nervous! 

I was wondering if anyone had any advice on what I may be asked? or even what I should take with me? SW has asked me to sleep with a blanket for FC to give to her, I have the lamaze butterfly which I will figure out how to work tomorrow, also laminated photographs! Plus she has said that I can send christmas gifts for LO as introductions will only start after christmas. Is this everything? does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Didn't want to read and run but think that is all I can think you would need to take. We did matching panel after our lo was already placed so we didn't need to do those bits as such.
As for questions they'll want to know why this lo and if there are any concerns etc what you will be doing to address those etc.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

How did it go?!  Xx


----------



## Lous mummy (Jun 16, 2014)

It went so well! A unanimous yes!! I was literally only in there 10 minutes, and they let me take my daughter in who is 18, they asked her a couple of questions and she was mortified haha! Poor thing, but I was so proud of how well she answered them. 

I cannot wait now, I finish work next week and then intros start on the 4th! Eeeek!


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Massive congratulations to you not long to wait now, that will be nice to have something to look forward to after Christmas and to start the new year with. 
Had to have a giggle about your daughter being asked questions bless her


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Amazing news congratulations xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations xx


----------

